# Not your everyday Begonia ID



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

This is a begonia I posted before in the "Blooming" thread. I used the ID that was given to me, _Begonia rhizocampa_.

I looked it up in a begonia database, but only found that it is a synonym for _Begonia depauperata_. There was very little info on depauperata as well, but when I did a Google search, the plants shown looked nothing like mine and the flower color wasn't the same.
I did see a plant recently on the internet that looked like mine (maybe Ebay), but I can't find it now. I am hoping someone can give me some help.

Here is a pic of an adult plant.









A close-up of the flower









A young plant.









A pic showing the growth habit.









It appears to be an epiphytic species, but I need help to figure out which one.

Thanks


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Begonia herbacea perhaps?

except B. herbacea usually has white flowers.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

I may have answered my own question. I think it could be B. squamulosa from Africa.

I was hoping it would be from Brazil.


----------



## Trey (Sep 10, 2008)

Gorgeous begonia, send me a cutting and ill get a positive ID for ya


----------



## Wim van den Berg (Mar 5, 2012)

phender said:


> I may have answered my own question. I think it could be B. squamulosa from Africa.
> 
> I was hoping it would be from Brazil.


You look a bit disappointed.........just send it to me 

I do think your right with the name squamulosa .Now i see they are close familie of B longipetiolata and B elaeagnifolia . all species of West Africa


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Not really disappointed. It's a beautiful plant. It's just not what I thought it was.

Strangely enough, I just planted a cutting in my new viv and noticed that the other two begonias in there are also from Africa (B. prismatocarpa and B. elaeagnifolia). Now that I think about it, most of my favorite begonias are not from the New World. The other two I like to use the most besides the above species are B. luzonensis and B. U074, both from the Philippines.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Phender ol buddy ol pal: Can you not see--God is trying to tell you it may be time to get into African and Asian amphibians...

Other old world begonias I like are B. _bipinnatifida_ from New Guinea, the cold-hardy _B. grandis_, as well a few of the West African yellow-flowered rhizo species. Come to think of it, sometimes I wonder if the the real reason I like neotropical set ups is the bromeliads. For me Africa has cooler orchids, and the Old World has more stunning begonias. (But then again, I probably have to give it to the New World for gesneriads.)



phender said:


> Not really disappointed. It's a beautiful plant. It's just not what I thought it was.
> 
> Strangely enough, I just planted a cutting in my new viv and noticed that the other two begonias in there are also from Africa (B. prismatocarpa and B. elaeagnifolia). Now that I think about it, most of my favorite begonias are not from the New World. The other two I like to use the most besides the above species are B. luzonensis and B. U074, both from the Philippines.


----------



## Wim van den Berg (Mar 5, 2012)

Groundhog said:


> Phender ol buddy ol pal: Can you not see--God is trying to tell you it may be time to get into African and Asian amphibians...
> 
> Other old world begonias I like are B. _bipinnatifida_ from New Guinea, the cold-hardy _B. grandis_, as well a few of the West African yellow-flowered rhizo species. Come to think of it, sometimes I wonder if the the real reason I like neotropical set ups is the bromeliads. For me Africa has cooler orchids, and the Old World has more stunning begonias. (But then again, I probably have to give it to the New World for gesneriads.)


I think we share some interrest Groundhog For me the yellow flowering are among the most beautifull of the Begonia,s and i am happy to have some of them. B bipinnafitida is also in my collection and flowering now.
Becausse of the Bromeliaceae i always made my tropical trips to the new world, especially the genus Racinaea ,but about the gesneriads i am no longer sure  ive seen passing by a lot of beauty,s of the old world......so ........


----------

